# What the majority do...



## SimplyBlessed (Apr 6, 2012)

I have been going back and forth about a lot of things in my mind and the deeper I get into the bible the more I see blindness...

I really am starting to believe that what the majority is doing Is wrong...

Christmas, Easter, Sunday being the Sabbath, not keeping the laws statutes.and commandments...all types of things are starting to make me question what is wrong and what is right....

What do u think....I'm so confused is actually making it hard for me to find a church home and I dont want to b apart of a denomination....

Any guidance


----------



## Choclatcotton (Apr 6, 2012)

The Bible sheds light on a lot of things and yes your right, the majority are playing by their own rules and throwing a little scripture in with it, but "from the beginning it was not so". I use to be confused until i took an honest look at myself in the mirror of the word and God gave me the"grace to fall in place"


----------



## Aviah (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey Simply,

As for the Sunday being the Sabbath, there's a lot of debate about that, however I see it this way. If you are going to observe the Sabbath, that is Friday sundown, to Saturday sundown. Apparently the Sabbath being "moved" to Sunday was done by the Roman Emperor Constantine. I don't believe anyone has the authority to do that. As for observing the Sabbath, the take I have on it, as well as Christmas and Easter (which coincide with times of Pagan festivals) is Romans 14:5:
" One man considers one day more sacred than another; another man considers every day alike. Each one should be fully convinced in his own mind."

Not only this, but in 1 Samuel 16:7, it states that "...Man looks at outward things, but God looks at the heart", along with 1 Corinthians 8 talking about food being offered to idols. Though it talks about food specifically in the latter reference I take it also to apply to events that we celebrate as Christians. 

I say all this to say that I believe that God sees my heart, and knows that although these times coincide with that of Pagan festivals, that God sees I am not celebrating them, but Him, as we should everyday without lives, hearts and conduct.

As for not keeping the law, my understanding is that you are talking about the Old Testament. Though 2 Timothy 3:16 says :
"All Scripture is God-breathed and is useful for teaching, rebuking, correcting and training in righteousness"
We are not bound by the Old Testament any longer. Romans 7 talks more about this. So does Jesus in Matthew 5: 17-18: 

17 “Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them. 18 For truly I tell you, until heaven and earth disappear, not the smallest letter, not the least stroke of a pen, will by any means disappear from the Law *until everything is accomplished*. 

 After all is said and done, its up to us to "figure out our own salvation with fear and trembling" (Phil 2:12). I hope this helps you in some way xx

Side note: I'm not part of a denomination either.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Apr 6, 2012)

thanks yall for the advice 

I just feel like if there is debate or question why do it...just do what is said to be done...

ugh I just wish we were all on one accord...


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 6, 2012)

SimplyBlessed said:


> I have been going back and forth about a lot of things in my mind and the deeper I get into the bible the more I see blindness...
> 
> I really am starting to believe that what the majority is doing Is wrong...
> 
> ...



First of all it's probably important to note that the Church has an official "calendar" or "Church calendar year." Important dates of the calendar year revolve around the birth, life, death and resurrection of Jesus Christ. Each time we celebrate these events, it encourages us to go deeper into our faith, to publicly profess our faith in Christ and the Gospel, and to express our devotion in worship *especially* on these holy days because they center on Our Lord Jesus Christ.

With that said, we hold as holy days Christ's birth (Christmas), His death (Good Friday), Resurrection (Easter Sunday), as well as other days (i.e., the Ascension, Pentecost, etc.). In Liturgical churches in the East and West (Catholic, Eastern Orthodox, Anglican, etc.) we also have "feast days" to commemorate heroes of the faith--canonized saints who are in Heaven and are victorious, with Christ.

Sunday is the Lord's Day, the Day Christ rose from the dead. Since Christ commanded us to "eat this bread" and "drink this cup" to proclaim His death and resurrection (until He returns), we do so on Sunday. This was practiced by the Apostles, as well as the early Church:

Acts 20:7, 1 Corinthians 16:2, Colossians 2:16-17, and Revelation 1:10 indicate that, even during New Testament times, the Sabbath is no longer binding and that Christians are to worship on the Lord’s day, Sunday, instead.  

The early Church Fathers compared the observance of the Sabbath to the observance of the rite of circumcision, and from that they demonstrated that if the apostles abolished circumcision (Gal. 5:1-6), so also the observance of the Sabbath must have been abolished. The following quotations show that the first Christians understood this principle and gathered for worship on Sunday.  

   The Didache
  "But every Lord’s day . . . gather yourselves together and break bread, and give thanksgiving after having confessed your transgressions, that your sacrifice may be pure. But let no one that is at variance with his fellow come together with you, until they be reconciled, that your sacrifice may not be profaned" *(Didache 14 [A.D. 70]).  *

   The Letter of Barnabas
"We keep the eighth day [Sunday] with joyfulness, the day also on which Jesus rose again from the dead" *(Letter of Barnabas 15:6–8 [A.D. 74]).  *

   Ignatius of Antioch
  "[T]hose who were brought up in the ancient order of things [i.e. Jews] have come to the possession of a new hope, no longer observing the Sabbath, but living in the observance of the Lord’s day, on which also our life has sprung up again by him and by his death" *(Letter to the Magnesians 8 [A.D. 110]).  *

   Justin Martyr
  "[W]e too would observe the fleshly circumcision, and the Sabbaths, and in short all the feasts, if we did not know for what reason they were enjoined [on] you—namely, on account of your transgressions and the hardness of your heart. . . . [H]ow is it, Trypho, that we would not observe those rites which do not harm us—I speak of fleshly circumcision and Sabbaths and feasts? . . . God enjoined you to keep the Sabbath, and imposed on you other precepts for a sign, as I have already said, on account of your unrighteousness and that of your fathers . . ." *(Dialogue with Trypho the Jew 18, 21 [A.D. 155]).  *

"But Sunday is the day on which we all hold our common assembly, because it is the first day on which God, having wrought a change in the darkness and matter, made the world; and Jesus Christ our Savior on the same day rose from the dead" *(First Apology 67 [A.D. 155]).  *


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Apr 6, 2012)

Galadriel I appreciate ur breakdown on everything...

but again it brings me back to my doubt in what the majority does!!

its like in my learning so far when I ask questions to my mom and other ppl its like I get scriptures that don't necessarily prove things but instead can be used as a scapegoat on y things are done a certain way... 

if the bible says the sabbath day is Saturday why do we celebrate on Sunday its like why do it if their is doubt and once again its the majority that does it

idk I just dont get a lot of things and how and why they are done...i'm still learning and dont claim to know anything I just dont get it

does any one else feel frightened in following what the majority does?!?


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Apr 6, 2012)

Colossians 2 speaks to what I believe you are trying to explain. 

Colossians 2:6-23
Therefore, as you received Christ Jesus the Lord, so walk in him, *7*rooted and built up in him and established in the faith, just as you were taught, abounding in thanksgiving.
*8**See to it that no one takes you captive by philosophy and empty deceit, according to human tradition, according to the elemental spiritsa of the world, and not according to Christ. 9For in him the whole fullness of deity dwells bodily, 10and you have been filled in him, who is the head of all rule and authority.* *11*In him also you were circumcised with a circumcision made without hands, by putting off the body of the flesh, by the circumcision of Christ, *12*having been buried with him in baptism, in which you were also raised with him through faith in the powerful working of God, who raised him from the dead. *13*And you, who were dead in your trespasses and the uncircumcision of your flesh, God made alive together with him, having forgiven us all our trespasses, *14*by canceling the record of debt that stood against us with its legal demands. This he set aside, nailing it to the cross. *15*He disarmed the rulers and authoritiesb and put them to open shame, by triumphing over them in him.c
Let No One Disqualify You 
*16**Therefore let no one pass judgment on you in questions of food and drink, or with regard to a festival or a new moon or a Sabbath. 17These are a shadow of the things to come, but the substance belongs to Christ. 18*Let no one disqualify you, insisting on asceticism and worship of angels, going on in detail about visions,d puffed up without reason by his sensuous mind, *19*and not holding fast to the Head, from whom the whole body, nourished and knit together through its joints and ligaments, grows with a growth that is from God.
*20**If with Christ you died to the elemental spirits of the world, why, as if you were still alive in the world, do you submit to regulations— 21“Do not handle, Do not taste, Do not touch” 22(referring to things that all perish as they are used)—according to human precepts and teachings? 23These have indeed an appearance of wisdom in promoting self-made religion and asceticism and severity to the body, but they are of no value in stopping the indulgence of the flesh.*


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Apr 7, 2012)

In regards to the commandments, Christ gave us the greatest two commandments which sums them all up....

36 “Teacher, which is the greatest commandment in the Law?” 
37 *Jesus replied: “‘Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind.’[a] 38 This is the first and greatest commandment. 39 And the second is like it: ‘Love your neighbor as yourself.’[b] 40 All the Law and the Prophets hang on these two commandments.”* Matthew 22:36-40

Worship...Jesus told what true worship is... It is worship from the heart and spirit in accordance with or to truth.

23 *Yet a time is coming and has now come when the true worshipers will worship the Father in the Spirit and in truth, for they are the kind of worshipers the Father seeks.**24 God is spirit, and his worshipers must worship in the Spirit and in truth*.” John 4:23-24

Christ came to fulfill all and we are complete in Him.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 7, 2012)

Galadriel said:


> The early Church Fathers compared the observance of the Sabbath to the observance of the rite of circumcision, and from that they demonstrated that if the apostles abolished circumcision (Gal. 5:1-6), so also the observance of the Sabbath must have been abolished. The following quotations show that the first Christians understood this principle and gathered for worship on Sunday.
> 
> The Didache
> "But every Lord’s day . . . gather yourselves together and break bread, and give thanksgiving after having confessed your transgressions, that your sacrifice may be pure. But let no one that is at variance with his fellow come together with you, until they be reconciled, that your sacrifice may not be profaned" *(Didache 14 [A.D. 70]).  *
> ...



Thanks for providing those scripture passages and the references to the writings of the early Church members.  I think those writings are important because they give more insight  into what early worship was like shortly after the death, resurrection and ascension of Jesus.  They provide *context*.  I don't know about anyone else, but I want to worship like the early Christians did, because they actually knew Christ!




SimplyBlessed said:


> its like in my learning so far when I ask questions to my mom and other ppl its like I get scriptures that don't necessarily prove things but instead can be used as a scapegoat on y things are done a certain way...
> 
> if the bible says the sabbath day is Saturday why do we celebrate on Sunday its like why do it if their is doubt and once again its the majority that does it



Did you look at the scripture passages Galadriel provided?


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Apr 7, 2012)

Christ gave us freedom to worship, without ceremonial laws. The freedom was given to worship Him and not to have fleshly pleasure. 

*2Co 3:17 Now the Lord is that Spirit: and where the Spirit of the Lord is, there is liberty.* 

*Christ came to free us to worship Him no matter the place or time*, *remember His Spirit lives in us.*

Think about you have Christians in China and other nations who are not free to worship, they have places where they meet or where the Spirit leads them and the Spirit is movin. He lives in us and when we are in His Name, He is in the midst.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 7, 2012)

Have no fear; it is the Father stirring you up to get you closer to Him. You would like to do that without letting anything and anyone get in the way, correct? This is something you have to take to Him on your own, to learn what He has created you to do. Prayer, fasting, crying out to Him…however long it takes to get that answer. Be warned: to follow Him is to be contrary to man’s order. Are you ready to embrace that?

If you attend an assembly, does that mean you are to do as they do? He may have you there for a short time to learn certain things, good and bad, and then move on. You need to seek Him as to where you should go and what you should do. Asking Him for help is a form of worship, recognizing our weaknesses without His guidance.


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 7, 2012)

SimplyBlessed I understand that you're searching, studying, and want to know why certain things are done. The answer of, "Well, we do it just because that's the way we do it..." is not satisfying.

Let's take for example the issue of Sabbath (Saturday) worship. The Sabbath was established between God and the Israelites in the Old Testament as part of the Mosaic Covenant. In order to become a member of the Covenant, you would be circumcised (whether as an infant or an adult convert). You had to keep the Law, and if you sinned, you had to bring a sacrifice (which the priest would offer to God) at the Temple.

Christ is the ultimate fulfillment of the prophets, and of the Law. Christ, being the Mediator between God and man (and Himself, being the God-Man), has the authority to dispense the Old Covenant and establish the New Covenant. 

What is the New Covenant? 

1. *Baptism replaces Circumcision* as initiation into the New Covenant. This is why the Church has always baptized not only adults, but also children.

2. *Christ's sacrificial death on the Cross is sufficient and eternal, and replaces the sacrifices at the Temple* offered by the Levitical priests.

3. *Faith in Jesus Christ and the indwelling of the Holy Spirit makes one a visible member of God's People and replaces the Old Covenant belief that one must be born a Jew in order to receive the privilege of becoming one of God's People. *This is why the Apostle Paul argued that Gentiles did not have to become Jews (via circumcision into the Old Covenant) and then be baptized into the Church--baptism was sufficient, and being a baptized member of the Church grafted you into the vine and made you part of Israel.

4. *Sunday (the Lord's Day) worship replaces Sabbath worship. *Jesus Christ didn't just randomly eat the Last Supper with His disciples. This is when Our Lord establishes the New Covenant: (Matthew 26:26-28) While they were eating, Jesus took bread, gave thanks and broke it,  and gave it to his disciples, saying, “Take and eat; this is my body.” Then he took the cup, gave thanks and offered it to them, saying,  “Drink from it, all of you. This is my blood of the covenant, which  is poured out for many for the forgiveness of sins. 

Jesus instructed the Apostles to continue doing this (the consecration of bread and wine and partaking of it) until He returns. The climax of the establishment of the New Covenant is the Resurrection of Jesus from the dead--which happened on a Sunday (the Lord's Day). This is why the Apostles followed this as the Holy Day of the week, the New Sabbath so to speak. This didn't mean that Monday-Saturday they did not worship, but the Holy Day or "Sabbath Day" was now Sunday.

If someone believes or teaches that Christians should not worship on Sundays or are wrong for doing so, I would have to disagree with that person because Christians having Sunday as the Holy Day of the week was established by the Apostles, in Scripture, and has been handed down to the Church and practiced for 2,000 years.






SimplyBlessed said:


> @Galadriel I appreciate ur breakdown on everything...
> 
> but again it brings me back to my doubt in what the majority does!!
> 
> ...


----------



## divya (Apr 7, 2012)

SimplyBlessed Happy Sabbath!

I completely agree with you. I believe the God's commandments stand today and that it is important to understand the Scriptures relating to the Sabbath, dietary laws, and sacrificial/ceremonial laws. This has been discussed here numerous times and people fall on different ends. Here's my understanding of the matter, pulling from some older posts...

_*Matthew 5:17-18* “"Think not that I am come to destroy the law, or the prophets: I am not come to destroy, but to fulfil".For verily I say unto you, Till heaven and earth pass, one jot or one tittle shall in no wise pass from the law, till all be fulfilled._

The Scriptures must prevail on this issue. These verses state that until heaven and earth pass then ALL will be fulfilled, and until then, nothing passes from the law. Jesus did fulfill but there is more fulfillment to come. If God changed the Sabbath, there must be a Scripture that states the Sabbath is changed to another day or that Jesus is the Sabbath. However, there is neither in the Word. Sunday worship came into the Christianity through incorporation of non-Christian beliefs. That is why there are some churches that were less affected by those influences, and there are people who still keep the seventh day Sabbath. (see some in the Ethiopian Orthodox Church, SDA, 7th Day COG etc). 

Now to discuss the issue of fulfillment in detail and what was done away with at the cross. The verses in Colossians are always mentioned. *Col. 2:16* must be read in context with the entire chapter.  We must be careful to make sure we are considering all the relevant verses. That being said: 

________________________________________

_*Col. 2:14-16 * *Blotting out the handwriting of ordinances* that was against us, which was contrary to us, and took it out of the way, nailing it to his cross; And having spoiled principalities and powers, he made a shew of them openly, triumphing over them in it. Let no man therefore judge you in meat, or in drink, or in respect of an holyday, or of the new moon, or of the sabbath days:_

______________________________________

The verses here do not state that _all_ sabbaths or "ordinances" etc. are blotted out at all. If that was the case, even Communion and such would be of none effect. These verses tell us _WHICH_ meats, drinks, holy days, and Sabbaths are not longer necessary – it states the blotting out the handwriting of ordinances.* What are the ordinances? Are they different from the commandments? The answer is yes, because the Scriptures tell us the two are different. *
________________________________

_*Luke 1:6* - And they were both righteous before God, walking in all the *commandments and ordinances* of the Lord blameless._
_______________________________


Clearly, the Bible makes a distinction between the two. They must be different. There are commandments AND then there are ordinances.  The next question is then – what are commandments are what are ordinances? The Bible also reveals what exactly the ordinances are:
_________________________________

_ *2 Chronicles 33:8-9* And he set a carved image, the idol which he had made, in the house of God, of which God had said to David and to Solomon his son, In this house, and in Jerusalem, which I have chosen before all the tribes of Israel, will I put my name for ever: Neither will I any more remove the foot of Israel from out of the land which I have appointed for your fathers; so that they will take heed to do all that I have commanded them, according to the whole law and the statutes *and the ordinances by the hand of Moses.* _

____________________________________

*The Bible clearly tells us that the ordinances (ceremonial laws) were handwritten by Moses. The Ten Commandments are not simply ordinances handwritten by Moses.  The Ten Commandments were first carved in stone by the finger of God*.  There is a big difference. _Exodus 31:18 And he gave unto Moses, when he had made an end of communing with him upon mount Sinai, two tables of testimony, tables of stone, written with the finger of God._ After Moses broke them, he rewrote them but what is significant according to Scripture is that God wrote the Ten Commandments with his own hand.

But we cannot stop there. Now, if we study the ordinances we find out that there are particular sabbath days within the ordinances that were given to look forward to the Messiah.  *Those ordinance sabbaths were, as mentioned earlier -  Pesach, Shavuot, Rosh Hashanah, Sukkoth etc. Actually, not all these sabbaths fall on the seventh-day anyway but were special ceremonial days.* However, because Jesus has come and died, He is our Lamb. His blood is sufficient to cleanse and save us. These ordinances/ceremonial laws are blotted out as specified in Col. 2:14-16, NOT the Ten Commandments. *The seventh-day Sabbath is part of the commandments, not the ordinances.  *

Honestly, this is one of those areas where particular study is necessary. When you first read those verses, it is easy to come away with the idea that the seventh-day Sabbath is of none effect. However, if we read the verses around, they show us how to rightly divide the truth. The ordinance sabbaths, holy days, new moons etc., are not necessary. However, the seventh day Sabbath within the commandments written by God still stand, along with all the other commandments. Additionally, the dietary laws are still relevant as well and that's another study.

There is an excellent source that discusses Colossians: http://www.colossians2-16.com/


----------



## divya (Apr 7, 2012)

SimplyBlessed

There are independent Sabbath-keeping (7th day), law-abiding churches all over and  some that are not part of specific denominations. At church today, I actually found out about an independent Sabbath-keeping church in my area. It used to be Pentecostal and Sunday worshiping. However, the church was apparently really studying and actually made the switch over to being Sabbath-keeping as a group. I plan to visit next week. =) It may be a longer search for you but I pray you will find your church home. 

Scroll down: 

http://www.the-ten-commandments.org/sabbathkeepingchurches.html


----------



## Sarophina (Apr 7, 2012)

You are right to feel uneasy about Easter and Christmas. These are pagan holidays.
Easter is actually the worship of Ishtar. She is the "goddess" of fertility. This is why we have rabbits and eggs. Rabbits produce offspring more than any other animal. 

Christmas is to celebrate the birth of the Babylonian queen of heaven's son. December 25th is believed to be the birth date of Nimrod, who became known as Baal.

If you type in "Easter pagan" and "Christmas pagan" into your google search-box, you will get a hefty amount of information.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank u ladies for Ur explanations and letting me know that these feelings I have r not wrong....I just want to do what is right and not be blind to the truth no matter how much it may not make sense to me or how much I don't want to believe it....

If there r any more opinions I'm all ears


----------



## aribell (Apr 7, 2012)

SimplyBlessed said:


> Thank u ladies for Ur explanations and letting me know that these feelings I have r not wrong....I just want to do what is right and not be blind to the truth no matter how much it may not make sense to me or how much I don't want to believe it....
> 
> If there r any more opinions I'm all ears



The Lord may well be leading you to deeper truth.

Sometimes it is easy to get detracted onto things that actually are not pertinent to the Christian life.  For instance, if a believer chooses to set a day aside to honor the Lord (either His birth or resurrection), the Lord has not commanded it, but nor is it disobedience.  

In one's endeavor to follow the Lord wholeheartedly, I believe it's important to continually make true distinctions between what is a matter of the Lord's command and that which is a matter of Christian liberty.  

And in your studies, Colossians 2:16-17 is probably something good to seek the Lord about.



> 16 Therefore let no one pass judgment on you in questions of food and drink, or with regard to a festival or a new moon or a Sabbath. 17  These are a shadow of the things to come, but the substance belongs to Christ.



http://bible.cc/colossians/2-16.htm  (commentaries at the bottom)


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Apr 7, 2012)

SimplyBlessed said:


> Thank u ladies for Ur explanations and letting me know that these feelings I have r not wrong....I just want to do what is right and not be blind to the truth no matter how much it may not make sense to me or how much I don't want to believe it....
> 
> If there r any more opinions I'm all ears




SimplyBlessed:

Keep listening to what God is saying. That opinion is MOST IMPORTANT

The ladies have made some good points. However, you have to do what's what God has told YOU. Whatever you choose---someone is going to question because everyone has an opinion about everything. We may never ever be on one accord, but at the end of days you can only account for what decisions you make, and how YOU treat others. What God desires is what's in your head and in your heart, and how that translates into action. 

Wherever you choose to worship doesn't really matter at the end of days. Finding a church home takes time, but it takes maturity also. On the day of judgement you can go to the holiest church, but what about your actions, and your INTENTIONS, and the thing that lies in your heart? That being said, keep looking, but don't have such a "holy filter" on (cause no church is perfect) or you'll be looking for a church forever....I myself attend a great church, and its not perfect, but I am growing there. I am not 100% in agreement with every single guest that comes, or every single thing that is said, because I know what God has shown and told me....and at the end of the day, I am STILL LEARNING and GROWING there.....


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 8, 2012)

Sarophina said:


> You are right to feel uneasy about Easter and Christmas. These are pagan holidays.
> Easter is actually the worship of Ishtar. She is the "goddess" of fertility. This is why we have rabbits and eggs. Rabbits produce offspring more than any other animal.
> 
> Christmas is to celebrate the birth of the Babylonian queen of heaven's son. December 25th is believed to be the birth date of Nimrod, who became known as Baal.
> ...



That's actually not true.  Just because it pops up on a google search doesn't mean it's _scholarly _work.  There's a lot of quack information out there that sounds plausible.  But it's nonsense.  Most Christians around the world celebrate Pesach/Pascha which comes from the JEWISH (not Pagan) Passover celebration.  Hmmm, sounds nothing like Ishtar, does it?   Just because someone publishes something sensational doesn't make it fact.   

But let's say for a second that Christianity did take over these Pagan holidays.  We're not worshipping Baal or Nimrod or Ishtar.  Most people today have never even heard of those names.  Christianity has *triumphed *over any original pagan intent.  There are only so many days in a year and probably everyone of them was "taken" as a pagan tribute to some god or another.  The important thing is Who you are worshiping.  God sees the why, not just the what.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Apr 8, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:
			
		

> .  Christianity has triumphed over any original pagan intent.



I'm still learning but ummm I have to disagree lol that would only b in a perfect world....


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 8, 2012)

SimplyBlessed said:


> I'm still learning but ummm I have to disagree lol that would only b in a perfect world....



In my view, the battle has already been won.  That's one of the basic things I believe as a Christian.  For example, church was packed today and many people had to stand.  Church has been packed all week.  It's a beautiful sight.  Even if some of it is just the Christmas-Easter types, you know what?  It doesn't matter.  It's better that they come and celebrate the birth of Christ and His resurrection than not at all.  They feel compelled to come for at least those two services.  

I wish you peace on your journey as you discover God's truth.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 11, 2012)

SimplyBlessed said:


> I have been going back and forth about a lot of things in my mind and the deeper I get into the bible the more I see blindness...
> 
> I really am starting to believe that what the majority is doing Is wrong...
> 
> ...


SimplyBlessed, 

I've been having some of the same feelings as you. These feelings started about 5 years ago with me though. Holidays started to seem so superficial. I understand the tradition behind it of families getting together to spend time with their loved ones, but other than that, I never seen these holidays such as Easter, Thanksgiving, and Christmas as celebrations of Jesus. People would try to make it that way, but I just never felt that way in my heart. It was a weird feeling.

And right now, I still have hangups about a lot of the main Christian beliefs...

1. The concept of sin.... Some Christians believe we will never stop sinning until we die as long as you ask for forgiveness of sin over and over you are forgiven. Then there are some Christians, which isn't many, who believe that you should stop sinning once you are a true believer. They call them sinless perfectionist.  I also wonder what wrongdoings are truly sins and what wrongdoings are not sins that people make up to be sins just to cover their secret sins through good works.

2. The concept of salvation... are we truly once saved always saved when we go up in front of the church and confess our belief in Christ and get baptized, or is everyone working toward their salvation til the end when Christ returns? What things truly determine whether we go to heaven or not?

3. I also wonder what things in the bible are purely examples to keep in mind or take note of that doesn't necessarily apply to today's time, and what things in the bible are commandments to obey and follow now and in the future. And I wonder how does keeping the law or commandments have bearing on our souls when it comes to deciding whether we are going to Heaven or Hell when we die. It's like people pick and choose what sins are wrong and what sins are okay to do. Like how are people who don't go to church, don't tithe, shack up, are homosexuals and murderers going to hell but not the fornicator, gossiper, liar, cheater, etc.?

I could go on about this but those are the basic ideas that fuel my confusion.


----------



## CoilyFields (Apr 11, 2012)

SimplyBlessed

You have recieved some AWSOME responses from the ladies here. So I have very little to add but...

Do not forget your central purpose. The ONLY thing that matters is Christ crucified 

1 Cor 2:2 "For I determined not to know any thing among you, save Jesus Christ, and him crucified."

The gospel is what saves and nothing else! Not the traditions of men.  So as you search for answers just remember that all of these issues (sabbath worship, holidays, etc.) are secondary and even tertiary issues that may well have their place but will not save you. I believe that the majority of us ladies here on CF are truly chasing after God but even _we _have varying opinions/doctrines on things...usually with scripture to back it up. So the important thing to do is this...study, pray, and go with what God is depositing in your spirit. Dont neglect your conscience if these subjects weigh on you. 


Oh and by the way...there is no perfect church yet...cause we're in them! So just ask God to lead you to where he wants you to be.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks so much ladies for the responses...

I feel like i'm at a battle, bc for example for Easter I honestly did not want my daughter participating in any of the gatherings, egg hunts anything...I just felt so uneasy about it...

but what did I get BACKLASH from my family and i'm like huh erplexed its so hard not being in with the majority

I even talked to my mom about visiting church on Saturday rather than Sunday and she just does not understand my reasoning or feelings and why I would even want to visit...

hopefully this all gets easier...its really hard...I just want to do what is right...


----------



## auparavant (Apr 13, 2012)

Simplify your faith - start with belief in Jesus as the Son of G-d.  Speak to Him daily and honor Him.  Be simple.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Apr 13, 2012)

How did I miss this thread!!


SimplyBlessed


But you are not alone. I dont celebrate any of this holidays neither does my church. Why? because alot of it orginates from pagan practices. Alot of them originated BEFORE Christ even came. The church want to say, well we doing it for Jesus, but you can't take something dirty and put God name on it and call it clean

remember this, this always keeps me:


matthew 7: 13-14

“Enter by the narrow gate; for wide _is_ the gate and broad _is_ the way that leads to destruction, and there are many who go in by it. 14 Because narrow _is_ the gate and difficult _is_ the way which leads to life, and there *are few who find it.*


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Apr 13, 2012)

SimplyBlessed said:


> thanks so much ladies for the responses...
> 
> I feel like i'm at a battle, bc for example for Easter I honestly did not want my daughter participating in any of the gatherings, egg hunts anything...I just felt so uneasy about it...
> 
> ...


 

People of God will always be rejected by many and cause to stand alone. Don't let the reactions of your family discourage you.My family did the same to me, and some of them are being converted because of the truth I stood for. You stand for God and for truth. If you dont feel comfortable with doing something, dont do it. Seek God and allow Him to lead you into truth. If you are sincere, He will do it.


Luke 14:26
If any _man_ come to me, and hate not his father, and mother, and wife, and children, and brethren, and sisters, yea, and his own life also, he cannot be my disciple

It's not talking about a literal hate or despising. It's meaning their influence over you can't be greater than God's influence over you..You have to love God more than them.

Now I know I'm about step on some toes about this Easter, but it has to be said.

The origin of Easter is pagan . It originated from the from the pagan goddess Eastre or some called Eostre.(before Christ came) Which was a fertility goddess.

You ever notice how the day of Easter is different every year?? Well the date of Easter is determined on the vernal equinox of the moon, the phases of the moon.NOTHING TO DO WITH GOD or the birth of Jesus Thats why one year its in March and the other year it's April.

The reason why the bunny rabbit is the symbol of Easter because its the most fertile and "active" animal..(hence Eastre the fertility goddess). Thus also why eggs are used, a sign of life, reproduction....

I can go on and on about this, but this is just a few facts about the holiday. Also Christmas....but anyway.

The church began to intermeddle with the pagan orgins because they wanted converts. So they felt if they did these things it would draw the people in, but it only defiled the church....


----------



## Crown (Apr 13, 2012)

SimplyBlessed said:


> I have been going back and forth about a lot of things in my mind and the deeper I get into the bible the more I see blindness...
> 
> I really am starting to believe that what the majority is doing Is wrong...
> 
> ...



Maybe those links can help you :

Pagan Christianity?
http://www.amazon.com/Pagan-Christianity-Exploring-Church-Practices/dp/141431485X

Sorry, I can not find this book in English over the net.
But if you read French, here urls :
http://ebook-chretiens.com/Documents/christianismepaganise.pdf
http://www.actes2-42.net/viola.tdm.htm

About Christmas, Easter...
We will always find Christians reasoning : we are celebrating Christ!

Did Christ command those celebrations?

Let His Holy Presence guide you!


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 13, 2012)

SimplyBlessed said:


> thanks so much ladies for the responses...
> 
> I feel like i'm at a battle, bc for example for Easter I honestly did not want my daughter participating in any of the gatherings, egg hunts anything...I just felt so uneasy about it...
> 
> ...



My sister got backlash from my father this pass Sunday on Easter. She came in town to visit with her 7 year old son and my father, who is a pastor said, "Can you have him do an Easter speech at church for Sunday?" and my sister said no. And my father got upset said something like, "God is going to hold you and him accountable for this." 

Really!? Over a measely little Easter speech!? Yeah right.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Apr 13, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> My sister got backlash from my father this pass Sunday on Easter. She came in town to visit with her 7 year old son and my father, who is a pastor said, "Can you have him do an Easter speech at church for Sunday?" and my sister said no. And my father got upset said something like, "God is going to hold you and him accountable for this."
> 
> Really!? Over a measely little Easter speech!? Yeah right.


 

This reminds me of this scripture:

Mark 7:7
But in vain do they worship me, teaching for doctrines the commandments of men.



Amplified version 
In vain (fruitlessly and without profit) do they worship Me, ordering and teaching [to be obeyed] as doctrines the commandments and precepts of men.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Apr 13, 2012)

Crown said:


> Maybe those links can help you :
> 
> Pagan Christianity?
> http://www.amazon.com/Pagan-Christianity-Exploring-Church-Practices/dp/141431485X
> ...


 
@ the bolded....some Christians act like we were commanded to celebrate Easter and Christmas.  We celebrate Christ daily in our walk with Him and when we come together in His Name.  

The Pharisees exalted the doctrines and commandments of men over God's word and it is still happening today. He was persecuted for this. He did not bow to their man-made traditions but exalted God's Word and will. They hated Him for it, just as He suffered and was put down, so will we when stand for Him.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Apr 13, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> @SimplyBlessed,
> 
> I've been having some of the same feelings as you. These feelings started about 5 years ago with me though. Holidays started to seem so superficial. I understand the tradition behind it of families getting together to spend time with their loved ones, but other than that, I never seen these holidays such as Easter, Thanksgiving, and Christmas as celebrations of Jesus. People would try to make it that way, but I just never felt that way in my heart. It was a weird feeling.
> 
> ...


 
Poohbear & SimplyBlessed:

Are you questioning the Bible? Christianity in general? or are you questioning PEOPLE'S interpretation of the Bible or how someone else practices Christianity?

If you are questioning the Bible, then definitely pray for better understanding. The understanding you receive is what YOU will be held accountable for....and I think this is the thing people FORGET. Fasting and praying is a good way to focus on God 100% and gain understanding of the things you have concerns about. And they are legit concerns!

If you are questioning OTHER PEOPLE'S understanding and interpretation of the Bible then girl DO NOT lose any sleep over it. Because its THEIR understanding, and you are not subject to what OTHERS THINK. _But whatever GOD decrees to YOU AND YOUR family, you MUST hold true to that._ That may mean setting yourself apart from family members....So you may get flack but why worry about it? Sometimes its just our season to be away from others. Also, don't waste time arguing others interpretation, because they believe it came from God and there is NOTHING you can say to change their mind.


----------



## auparavant (Apr 13, 2012)

Sarophina said:


> You are right to feel uneasy about Easter and Christmas. These are pagan holidays.
> Easter is actually the worship of Ishtar. She is the "goddess" of fertility. This is why we have rabbits and eggs. Rabbits produce offspring more than any other animal.
> 
> Christmas is to celebrate the birth of the Babylonian queen of heaven's son. December 25th is believed to be the birth date of Nimrod, who became known as Baal.
> ...



It would be better to type in Easter and Christmas into the thousands of years of church history (online and book format) to get an understanding about the nature of Christ, His death and resurrection and His Second Coming.  To say that Easter and Christmas are pagan is to say that Jesus' birth, death and resurrection is pagan.  Context is everything.


To throw away Jesus' birth is akin to saying we don't need salvation.  To discount the importance of easter is to say to the churches that communion is not necessary.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Apr 13, 2012)

auparavant said:


> It would be better to type in Easter and Christmas into the thousands of years of church history (online and book format) to get an understanding about the nature of Christ, His death and resurrection and His Second Coming. To say that Easter and Christmas are pagan is to say that Jesus' birth, death and resurrection is pagan. Context is everything.
> 
> 
> To throw away Jesus' birth is akin to saying we don't need salvation. To discount the importance of easter is to say to the churches that communion is not necessary.


 

Just because one chooses not to celebrate Easter and Christmas does not mean they are throwing away the birth of Christ. You can celebrate His birth, burial, and resurrection daily if you so choose.  This is why Colossians 2 tells us to "let no one judge us in keeping holy days...." My point is we are not bound to celebrate as the world or traditions of men tells us. Christ never told us to celebrate His birth on December 25th nor His resurrection around the time of March equinox. *Communion can be done as often in rememberance of Him*. You don't have to wait for certain dates to do communion, celebrate His birth, burial, and resurrection. *If one chooses to set certain dates then they are free to do so. *


----------



## CoilyFields (Apr 13, 2012)

As concerning holidays (and other traditions) these verses should put it in perspective for all of us (some have been quoted already):

Colossians 2:16 
"Therefore let no one pass judgment on you in questions of food and drink, or with regard to a festival or a new moon or a Sabbath." 

Romans 14:1-23 
"As for the one who is weak in faith, welcome him, but not to quarrel over opinions. One person believes he may eat anything, while the weak person eats only vegetables. Let not the one who eats despise the one who abstains, and let not the one who abstains pass judgment on the one who eats, for God has welcomed him. Who are you to pass judgment on the servant of another? It is before his own master that he stands or falls. And he will be upheld, for the Lord is able to make him stand. One person esteems one day as better than another, while another esteems all days alike. Each one should be fully convinced in his own mind. ... "

Romans 14:5-6, 13-14
"One person esteems one day as better than another, while another esteems all days alike. Each one should be fully convinced in his own mind. The one who observes the day, observes it in honor of the Lord. The one who eats, eats in honor of the Lord, since he gives thanks to God, while the one who abstains, abstains in honor of the Lord and gives thanks to God. 13 Therefore let us stop passing judgment on one another. Instead, make up your mind not to put any stumbling block or obstacle in the way of a brother or sister. 14 I am convinced, being fully persuaded in the Lord Jesus, that nothing is unclean in itself. But if anyone regards something as unclean, then for that person it is unclean."



So the division over these kinds of things shouldnt even be an issue because it doesnt have any bearing on our salvation or our central purpose. But whether you celebrate holidays or not just make sure that whatever traditions you adhere to you do from the heart. God despised those who simply did things (or refrained from doing things) out of habit.


Isaiah 29:13

13 Then the Lord said, 

“Because this people draw near with their words 
And honor Me with their lip service, 
But they remove their hearts far from Me, 
And their reverence for Me consists of tradition learned by rote,


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 13, 2012)

naturalgyrl5199 - My post was not meant for you to take personally. It was basically a vent on how I have felt over the years with respect to the Holy Bible and Christian religion as a whole.

I currently believe the Bible is the true Word of God and I see it as a guide for living. I really do not take everything literal as in applying everything that happened back then to today's time...I see some things as examples and pictures of how things should be, if that makes any sense. For example, animal sacrifices... we don't need to do animal sacrifices for sins because of Jesus' sacrifice on the cross for the punishment of our sins.

I do believe we cannot stop sinning physically in the flesh, but we must realize that there is only death in the law. There is no life. And the law is laid out in the bible in order to show us how filthy and unrighteous we truly are in the flesh.  

*Hebrews 10:26 says, "For if we sin wilfully after that we have received the knowledge of the truth, there remaineth no more sacrifice for sins." 

James 2:10 says, "For whosoever shall keep the whole law, and yet offend in one point, he is guilty of all."*

I do not agree that God honors the one who falls/sins and then gets back up more than the one that does not fall/sin as much and doesn't get back up. I don't see how you find peace in that statement. I believe that our salvation is based on our confession and heart-felt belief in Jesus as Lord and that God raised him from the dead*(Romans 10:9-10)*. How many times we sin and get back up does not matter. And I never felt like I needed nor wanted control over God's decision. I believe God is sovereign and only He gets the credit and glory in what happens in this world.

And it wasn't a matter of trying to wrack my brain over something I have no control over... it was a matter of denying myself and seeking the truths of God's Word. I for so long depended on the baptist church for my beliefs, and the teaching just was not cutting it for me as I got older and experienced more sin. I kept thinking about how can I repent of a sin that I continue to do? And people would say that repentance is a daily thing and that God forgives us over and over, and I just could not believe that lie anymore.

My questioning was of everything...the Bible, Christianity, and people's interpretation.  After exploring other's interpretations and comparing them with each other, I can actually see where different interpretations come from. Most interpretations come from hidden agendas in order to keep the "man-made church" afloat (I am not talking about the Church which is the true Body of Christ that the bible speaks of).

I also never felt like I was subjected to what other people think. That's why I questioned it all to begin with. And I guess you don't worry or never worry about things? I guess you get a good nights sleep every night? To me, faith and figuring out what I believe is something serious to me. I am not about to just be gullible and believe anything and everything someone tells me.

And being away from others is what I actually ended up doing a couple of years ago. I do not care about getting flack from others which is something I did receive and still do sometimes mainly from my father because I left his church. I just did not agree with the teachings/beliefs. 

And I don't waste my time arguing with others. I only discuss, ask questions, try to understand the other person, and share my views now. And I don't try to change people's minds because I am not totally set on my beliefs just yet. However, yesterday I studied with a woman online which has really helped me understand the Bible even more and what to truly believe.




naturalgyrl5199 said:


> (Some people say the Bible is literal and true, some say its a guide for living...you have to decide what YOU believe--- whichever one you choose, someone else will say its wrong anyways)
> 
> (Personally, I've decided I am going to do my darn-est to keep the commandments...I am not perfect and I will sin again....I even ask forgiveness for the sins I may have committed and didn't even realize --sins of omisson,--and turn away forever....I believe God honors the ones who fall (sins) 1000 times and gets back up (turns away) 1000 times than one who only falls (sins) once or twice and never gets back up again. This understanding has given me peace about my salvation. You have no control over God's decision. Only yours, so do your best to RUN away from sin and be at peace)
> 
> ...


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Apr 13, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> @naturalgyrl5199 - My post was not meant for you to take personally. It was basically a vent on how I have felt over the years with respect to the Holy Bible and Christian religion as a whole.
> 
> I currently believe the Bible is the true Word of God and I see it as a guide for living. I really do not take everything literal as in applying everything that happened back then to today's time...I see some things as examples and pictures of how things should be, if that makes any sense. For example, animal sacrifices... we don't need to do animal sacrifices for sins because of Jesus' sacrifice on the cross for the punishment of our sins.
> 
> ...


 
Poohbear! ^^^^ Oh no no no! 
I didn't take it personally. I was just trying to see where you were coming from Reading through this response helped me get an understanding of the heart of your concerns


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Apr 13, 2012)

CoilyFields said:


> As concerning holidays (and other traditions) these verses should put it in perspective for all of us (some have been quoted already):
> 
> Colossians 2:16
> "Therefore let no one pass judgment on you in questions of food and drink, or with regard to a festival or a new moon or a Sabbath."
> ...


 
CoilyFields: I just can't AMEN enough on this one...I can only hit "Thanks" once!


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 13, 2012)

naturalgyrl5199 said:
			
		

> Poohbear! ^^^^ Oh no no no!
> I didn't take it personally. I was just trying to see where you were coming from Reading through this response helped me get an understanding of the heart of your concerns



naturalgyrl5199 - Oh okay. My responses are in blue:

(I understand....But then can the prostitute who has had many sins ever be saved? Can the liar ever be saved? SCRATCH THAT: Can the one who confesses before the Lord all his sins, then a year later backslides once, should he waste time trying to repent for a slip-up? Or is he automatically doomed to hell? Does it mean the backslider lied from day one? I do believe no matter how many times you sin, ***IF YOU REPENT...with your WHOLE heart...and the LORD knows the difference...we humans do NOT***....you will be forgiven!)

A prostitute who has had many sins can be saved. A liar can be saved. As long as they realize that trying to keep the law/commandments is not what is going to save them or grant them salvation. *Matthew 16:26 says, "For what is a man profited, if he shall gain the whole world, and lose his own soul? or what shall a man give in exchange for his soul?"* Also, the wages of sin is death and the gift of God is eternal life (*Romans 6:23*). 

A person who confesses before the Lord all his sins then a year later backslides is not automatically doomed to hell. *1 John 1:9 says, "If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness."* However, he must realize that there is no life in keeping the law or commandments. We cannot depend on the law to get us into Heaven or keep us out of Hell. No, it does not mean the backslider lied from day one. Yes, if you repent and do not do that sin again, you are forgiven and that is true repentance. But Jesus is the only way to salvation and eternal life. *John 14:6 says, "Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me."*

(I need to clarify: What I was saying is that, people will sin. Whenever you sin, repent and run away from it. I definitely am not talking about committing the SAME SIN 1000 times....no way! Thats reprobate mind! That was all. Being truly delivered from sin means you DO NOT commit that sin again. It doesn't mean you won't commit another (different) sin again. That's what I meant) 

I see what you mean, but this is the thing... *James 2:10 says, "For whosoever shall keep the whole law, and yet offend in one point, he is guilty of all."* Basically, If you commit one sin, it's as if you have committed them all. For example, let's say Tom used to be a habitual liar. He repented of that sin and has never ever done again. However, the next day, he decides to steal from the store. A week later, he has premarital sex. Him committing those two sins is as if he lied, a sin he had repented of. No sin is greater than another. The number of times we sin doesn't make it any worse than someone who doesn't sin as much. Sin leads to death. We can only be delivered from sin through Jesus Christ.

(Was the teachings leading you into sin? It may have just been your youth. You were raised in that church, so its normal to get of age and yearn for something deeper, and look for those missing links!) 

I wouldn't say the teachings lead me to sin, but it made it seem like it was okay to sin in way, even though they preached against sin. It's really hard to explain. It's basically what a lot of churches are teaching these days. The teach "once saved always saved" and that "we're forgiven of all sin past present future". They make it like staying away from "certain sins" or made up sins is what saves you. They do not realize what the true saving grace in Jesus Christ. They think going to "church" and doing church activities gains favor with God while you can go gossip behind your neighbor's back, however, they won't admit that it's gossip, they'll say it's Christian discussion. If you're a homosexual, don't tithe, are a woman preacher, then you're hellbound... but if you verbally abuse your wife and children that is okay since you're a forgiven sinner.

To me, true salvation is Jesus Christ...confession/witnessing and belief in His birth, death, burial, and resurrection... salvation is not in the law. As Hebrews 10:26 says, wilful sin is not forgiven, only sins of ignorance are forgiven, so we cannot depend on keeping the law for salvation. Now this does not mean we should just live any way we want to, if you want to be blessed on this earth and in this physical life, then it's best to use the the commands of God as a guide for living right.

(Good question. I don't think a person is truly delivered from that sin if they continue to commit THAT SIN. Maybe they were not talking about the SAME sin....but people don't clarify every statement every time. I would have asked them that....)

I agree that a person is not truly delivered from a sin that they continue to commit. However, if they commit a different sin, it's still as if they did that previous sin. Sin is sin to God. No sin is greater than another.

(I understand that too....I will tell you what....You may find that church you love, after a while, they may say something you don't 100% agree with....but also remember---you'll be looking forever before you find a church that agrees and believes everything you agree with.....But its a journey, just a means to an end...)

I'm not necessarily looking for a church that I 100% agree with. I know there are flaws in churches as well as good things in some churches. I just don't see the need for me to waste my time being in a church building with other Christians that I have no fellowship or assembly with. People always wanna use Hebrews 10:25 "Not forsaking the assembling of ourselves together" as a way to scare people into coming to church but that verse doesn't mean that. They don't realize that you can be sitting up in a church and not be assembled with the people in that church. And that's how I felt. I do better with one-on-one fellowship or small group bible studies with people.

(I definitely sleep well at night MOST DAYS. Ex: Sometimes I come back in prayer and after reflection of my day I realize I may have said something to a subordinate that may have hurt them or said something out of the way. I may have had a sinful thought or mean thought, and I will get down and repent and I won't get sleep sometimes until I do because I am convicted and I listen to what I am being told. Then I seek forgiveness from that employee....And yes if you feel convicted you should believe all of what you have been told.....But here is one way to think of it: You initial upbringing introduced Christ into your life, and your maturity and deeper understanding and desire to be closer to the Lord rather than just a superficial knowledge is taking you to another level! Taking it serious is the right thing to do.)

That's great that you sleep well most nights. It's good to pray and reflect on things. And yes, my initial upbringing did introduce me to Christ and I am thankful for that.  Right now, I am just trying to prepare myself to be a better witness for Christ rather than worry about the superficial things. I just want people to be aware of those superficial things that may entice us or put us in fear of living.

(Do you feel your father is leading his flock astray? Do you believe he is leading them INTO sin rather than away from it?)

I'm not really sure how to answer that question because my father says a lot of mixed up things. He doesn't see sin as all the same. He has a hierarchy of some sins being worse than others. And he has made some things out to be sins that really aren't sins. That's a different story.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Apr 13, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> naturalgyrl5199 - Oh okay. My responses are in blue:
> 
> (I understand....But then can the prostitute who has had many sins ever be saved? Can the liar ever be saved? SCRATCH THAT: Can the one who confesses before the Lord all his sins, then a year later backslides once, should he waste time trying to repent for a slip-up? Or is he automatically doomed to hell? Does it mean the backslider lied from day one? I do believe no matter how many times you sin, ***IF YOU REPENT...with your WHOLE heart...and the LORD knows the difference...we humans do NOT***....you will be forgiven!)
> 
> ...




Poohbear: I pray you find the peace and understanding you seek! In the meantime: Phillipians 4:6 NIV: Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God.

This scripture has gotten me through times of deep concern, reflection, and even worry! Be well my sister in Christ


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Apr 14, 2012)

naturalgyrl5199 said:
			
		

> Poohbear & SimplyBlessed:
> 
> Are you questioning the Bible? Christianity in general? or are you questioning PEOPLE'S interpretation of the Bible or how someone else practices Christianity?
> 
> ...



I think I'm def do for some fasting n prayer

But yes my problem and concern is NOT with the Bible but the way things are done and said and how ppl want to say that its from the Bible lol


----------



## dicapr (Apr 14, 2012)

SimplyBlessed said:


> I think I'm def do for some fasting n prayer
> 
> But yes my problem and concern is NOT with the Bible but the way things are done and said and how ppl want to say that its from the Bible lol



I am at the same place you are.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 14, 2012)

SimplyBlessed

I haven't had a chance to read all the post, but I was where you are now four years ago, and I was floundering trying to find the truth too. Trying to make sense of what I have been told and what I was reading.  Finally, with a lot of prayer and I met a friend on here Divya, in fact, and a lot of studying I could  decide  that was to change my life forever, and I have no regrets, and I did get the answers to all my questions until I no longer had those heart-wrenching questions burning in me. I had answers to them.  So my prayers are certainly with you, because it's not easy to go against the things, you were raised to believe your entire life and its not easy to follow a God you do not really know with your whole heart that you question all of his motives. I was there, and I guess this would be a cliche, I was once lost and now I am found.  I will come back to this I heading out to church now, and I am late for Sabbath school.


----------



## jbwill36 (May 7, 2012)

SimplyBlessed said:


> I think I'm def do for some fasting n prayer
> 
> But yes my problem and concern is NOT with the Bible but the way things are done and said and how ppl want to say that its from the Bible lol



SimplyBlessed! Like me...it sounds like you have been introduced to the TRUTH...and your eyes have been opened to the deceptions of Christianity. As the Bible states in (2 Timothy 2:15) "Study to shew thyself approved unto God."  Read the "whole" bible, not just the new testament...all of the answers are there! Shalam to you! : )


----------



## SimplyBlessed (May 7, 2012)

jbwill36 said:


> SimplyBlessed! Like me...it sounds like you have been introduced to the TRUTH...and your eyes have been opened to the deceptions of Christianity. As the Bible states in (2 Timothy 2:15) "Study to shew thyself approved unto God."  Read the "whole" bible, not just the new testament...all of the answers are there! Shalam to you! : )



jbwill36

I was just saying that I sooo badly want to and I am going to read the WHOLE Bible...I think it is sooo important and needed!!

I also want to read the Apocropher 

thanks for ur advice and not thinking i'm crazy lol


----------



## auparavant (May 7, 2012)

How did I miss this thread? Interjecting...there is such a simplicity in following Him. I didn't say "easy." But it's all mapped out and with faith and trust the He wants the best for you, you can find rest in Him. Sounds like a simplistic explanation, I know, but where I am is just full of ease. I never have to doubt that it's the right thing to do. Pray that He shows you WHERE you are to be and then be obedient to His will. If we start doubting and over-analyzing every single thing christians do to celebrate Christ, we can become too legalistic. I don't mean "holidays" and "rituals," I'm referring to intent. Sometimes, His complicated order is truly more simplistic than any "simplistic" order we can design. I hope that makes sense. If you think about it a minute, it's pretty profound a thought and can apply in a variety of situations. In other words, if He has fashioned it, then go with it in full confidence and peace.  But you can't get to that place until you trust Him.


----------



## jbwill36 (May 8, 2012)

SimplyBlessed said:


> jbwill36
> 
> I was just saying that I sooo badly want to and I am going to read the WHOLE Bible...I think it is sooo important and needed!!
> 
> ...




SimplyBlessed Crazy! Never that...you sound like you are in your RIGHT mind to me! Ha! And too...it's as if we are on the same journey. I have not read the whole bible yet....I keep jumping around.....but I will. And yes...the Apocrypha is a must. There is much to be learned in the 14 books missing from the bible. If you have an android phone...you can download it on your phone.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (May 8, 2012)

I will def look into downloading it! thanks!!


----------

